# Biting flies



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Are the biting (black) flies always this bad down on the beach this time of year? They were terrible this morning, I even picked up and moved 5 miles and they were even worse there. I talked to someone right before I left and he said that they were bad yesterday as well.

I've seen them inland off the bay this bad but never directly on the beach, I left at 9:30 because I just couldn't handle it anymore


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was a mile offshore in the boat yesterday and had some biting me.....


----------



## Anthny (Sep 2, 2013)

Same thing our near Ft. Pickens last weekend - they were bad!! Makes it hard to enjoy anything... I read that they are seasonal and the very heavy deet spray or dryer sheets work to repel. I had the normal deet spray, and they entirely ignore it.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Anthny said:


> I read that they are seasonal and the very heavy deet spray or dryer sheets work to repel. I had the normal deet spray, and they entirely ignore it.


I think they are attracted to the repellant :-(

Hadn't tried the dryer sheets...hopefully it works...they're pesky for sure.


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

I`ve found that if quickly drink 6 or 7 beers,....then you wont notice them so much.......for a couple hours anyway................after that you will need a large box of band aids.......just tryin to help............


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell, 20 miles offshore spent more time slapping flies than fishing.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Flies*

Skin So Soft by Avon works best for me. It's a bit oily, and has a fru-fru fragrance, but it works. I think you may be able to get unscented. It keeps em off.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Being in the water up to my worked for a while until they realized they could bite the too of my head and my face, that's when I threw in the towel. I went through a whole can o off as well


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

pants and a long sleeve light material shirt. and then as much repel as you can spray(repel works better than off IMO)


----------

